# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  HKL:lle parkkisakotusoikeus?

## a__m

HKL on aktivoitunut raitioliikenteen sujuvan kulun estävien autojen suhteen siten, että on hakenut Helsingin pysäköinninvalvonnalta "sakotusoikeutta" (pysäköintivirhemaksulain nojalla?) raitioliikenteen liikennetyönjohdolle ja liikennepartioilleen.

Uutinen löytyy seuraavan linkin takaa: http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135242690213

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Tässä lisäksi Ylen Aikaisen uutisten hieman laajempi juttu HKL:n sakotusaikeista, johon HS:kin viittaa: http://yle.fi/uutiset/alueelliset_uu...ja_476603.html

----------


## hylje

Sakot ovat varsin epäsuoraa l. hidasta toimintaa, liikenne sujumaan uudella kalustolla: H056, autonosturi ja kuljetin. Kuten HS:n kommentoijat ovat kehitelleet.

----------


## 339-DF

Otsikko on nyt hiukan harhaanjohtava, koska kyseessä on tietysti pysäköintivirhemaksu eikä sakko, mutta lyhyyden nimissä ehkä sallitaan tämä epätarkkuus. Joka tapauksessa HS kertoo, että HKL hakee Helsingin pysäköinninvalvonnalta sakotusoikeutta raitiovaunuliikenteen työnjohdolle ja liikennepartioilleen.

Mielestäni on perusteltua myöntää tämä oikeus HKL:n haluamalla tavalla. Sen sijaan en laajentaisi sakotusoikeutta esim. siten, että jokainen raitiovaununkuljettaja voisi kirjoittaa sakkoja.

HS:n sivulla keskustelu käy vilkkaana sekä puolesta että vastaan. Vasta-argumentteina mainitaan mm. Parkcomin kaltaiset yksityiset yritykset. HKL on kuitenkin kaupungin virasto siinä missä HKR:kin, joten en näe mitään ongelmaa siinä, että virhemaksun kirjoittaa HKL:n eikä HKR:n edustaja.

Lisäksi näkisin, että olisi perusteltua määrätä jonkinlainen maksu myös siitä, jos autoja joudutaan siirtelemään. Nythän usein toimitaan niin, että HKL:n raivausauto 055 siirtää väärinpysäköityä autoa sen verran, että ratikka pääsee ohi. Tästä pitäisi mielestäni määrätä pysäköintivirhemaksun lisäksi jonkinlainen hinausmaksu, jos laki antaa siihen mahdollisuuden.

Mitäs mieltä foorumilaiset ovat?

----------


## petteri

Raitiovaunukiskoille pysäköinnistä 50 euron sakko on ainakin naurettavan pieni. HKL:llä pitäisi olla sakotusoikeus ja sopiva sakon/siirtomaksun koko olisi minusta 500 euroa. Tuo sakon koko kyllä vaatisi lakimuutosta.

Vaikka johan yksityisen pysäköinninvalvonnan laillistus on ilmeisesti tulossa eduskuntaan tänä vuonna, joten samassa yhteydessä raitiovaunukiskoille pysäköinnille tulisi säätää kunnon sanktio.

----------


## risukasa

Ilman muuta. Vielä jos maksujen suuruudet saataisiin korreloimaan aiheutuneisiin vahinkoihin (tottakai maksukyky huomioon ottaen), niin voisi alkaa tienvarret näyttämään vähän erilaisilta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Lisäksi näkisin, että olisi perusteltua määrätä jonkinlainen maksu myös siitä, jos autoja joudutaan siirtelemään. Nythän usein toimitaan niin, että HKL:n raivausauto 055 siirtää väärinpysäköityä autoa sen verran, että ratikka pääsee ohi. Tästä pitäisi mielestäni määrätä pysäköintivirhemaksun lisäksi jonkinlainen hinausmaksu, jos laki antaa siihen mahdollisuuden.
> 
> Mitäs mieltä foorumilaiset ovat?


Olen samaa mieltä. Virhemaksun pitäisi olla lisäksi niin tuntuva että se toimi pelotteena. Ainakin 3 kertaa niin iso kuin normaali pysäköintivirhemaksu.

t. Rainer

----------


## TapioK

> Ilman muuta. Vielä jos maksujen suuruudet saataisiin korreloimaan aiheutuneisiin vahinkoihin (tottakai maksukyky huomioon ottaen), niin voisi alkaa tienvarret näyttämään vähän erilaisilta.


Itse olen pohtinut erillistä rikosnimettä kuten joukkoliikenteen haittaaminen ja törkeä joukkoliikenteen haittaaminen, mistä seuraisi päiväsakkoja, mikä olisi pientä pysäköintivirhemaksua tuntuvampi muistutus.

Tämä taitaisi tosin vaatia poliisin resursseja, kun moista oikeutta ei voisi HKL:lle antaa.

----------


## petteri

Jos HKL saa sakotusoikeuden siirtoa vaativan ajoneuvon sakon koko lienee pysäköintivirhemaksu + lähisiirtomaksu (50e + n. 100e). Vaikka tuo on kyllä turhan halpaa. Rengaslukko voisi olla hyvä kaupanpäällinen. 

Mutta on surkeaa, ettei Helsingissä rengaslukkoja harrasteta törkeissä tapauksissa. Ja toki rengaslukolla voisi olla avausmaksu, esim. 100e arkisin 8-16, muulloin 300e.

----------


## teme

> Lisäksi näkisin, että olisi perusteltua määrätä jonkinlainen maksu myös siitä, jos autoja joudutaan siirtelemään. Nythän usein toimitaan niin, että HKL:n raivausauto 055 siirtää väärinpysäköityä autoa sen verran, että ratikka pääsee ohi. Tästä pitäisi mielestäni määrätä pysäköintivirhemaksun lisäksi jonkinlainen hinausmaksu, jos laki antaa siihen mahdollisuuden.


Laki antaa mahdollisuuden laskuttaa siirrosta aiheutuneet suorat kulut, eli mitä tuo 055 sitten maksaakin, mutta ei epäsuoria kustannuksia esim. myöhästymisestä johtuneista lisävuoroista. Tämä minulle on jäänyt käteen katujen puhdistuksen yhteydessä käydystä keskustelusta, siirron kulut saa laskuttaa, muttei kuluja siitä että puhdistushenkilökunta seisoo tyhjän panttina.

----------


## ultrix

> HS:n sivulla keskustelu käy vilkkaana sekä puolesta että vastaan. Vasta-argumentteina mainitaan mm. Parkcomin kaltaiset yksityiset yritykset. HKL on kuitenkin kaupungin virasto siinä missä HKR:kin, joten en näe mitään ongelmaa siinä, että virhemaksun kirjoittaa HKL:n eikä HKR:n edustaja.


Olennaista on juurikin oikeudellinen muoto. ParkCom on yksityinen osakeyhtiö, mutta Helsingin kaupungin HKL-liikelaitos on osa julkisoikeudellista Helsingin kaupunki-nimistä kuntaa, ja pysäköintivirhemaksu on julkisoikeudellinen maksu. 

ParkCom taas väittää perusteetta tekevänsä sopimuksia pysäköijien kanssa sillä, että kyltissä todetaan pysäköijän hyväksyvän ehdot (valvontamaksun maksaminen luvattomasta pysäköinnistä) pysäköimällä. Jos kyltin laittamalla voisi pakottaa ihmisiä sopimuksiin, voisi jokainen kauppakeskus laittaa vaikkapa kyltin "Asiaton oleskelu kielletty. Oleskelu sallittu ainoastaan ostostarkoituksissa. Ehtojen vastaisesta oleskelusta veloitetaan valvontamaksu. Astumalla ovesta sisään hyväksyt ehdot." Ja jos ParkComin sopimukset syntyisivät laillisesti, olisivat myös nämä sopimukset velvoittavia: http://sorsa-tv.ath.cx/~antalh/tv-maksu_A3.jpg ja http://users.tkk.fi/~jolaine/parkcom/huom.jpg  :Smile:

----------


## teme

Tuli mieleen yksi vanha idea: kaupungilla on lipuntarkastajia ja pysäköinninvalvojia. Eikö nämä voisi yhdistää? Siis niin että samat valvojat kirjoittaa sekä parkkisakkoja että tarkastusmaksuja.

----------


## ultrix

> Tuli mieleen yksi vanha idea: kaupungilla on lipuntarkastajia ja pysäköinninvalvojia. Eikö nämä voisi yhdistää? Siis niin että samat valvojat kirjoittaa sekä parkkisakkoja että tarkastusmaksuja.


Tampereella näin on menetelty 2006 alkaen, jolloin joukkoliikenne siirtyi tilaajatuottaja-malliin. Sen jälkeen en ole tosin lipuntarkastajaa nähnyt (uudessa punapuvussa), TKL:n 'vormussa smurffiinoita näki aina silloin tällöin.

----------


## jtm

Minusta hyvä maksu olisi pysäköinnistä 150 + hinurista aiheutuneet kulut + myöhästymisistä yms. kulut.

----------


## hylje

Myöhästymisen aiheuttamisesta johtuvat korvaukset voisivat olla muotoa vaunun koko jokaista vikapysäköinnin pysäyttämää vaunua kohti kertaa ajanhetken ruuhkakerroin.

Vaunukohtainen korvaus edellyttäisi yksittäisen matkustajan ajan arvon laskemista konkreettisesti. Tästä ei muuten olisi liiallisen pitkä matka liikenteen yleisarvolaskelmien käyttöön.

Tälläinen laskutapa saattaa kuitenkin helposti johtaa (realistisen?) suuriin korvauksiin. Voi olla poliittisesti mahdoton.

----------


## ess

Nykykäytäntö on muuten ihan ok, mutta H055 voisi hinata autot suoraan Tattarisuolle, josta omistaja voisi sen sitten noutaa kaikkia hommasta aiheutuneita kuluja vastaan.

----------


## Nrg

Muistaisin HKL:n laskuttaneen aikanaan metroradalla liikkuneita henkilöitä metroliikenteen häirinnästä. Jos näin on, niin eikö väärin pysäköineitäkin voisi tällä periaatteella (rvliikenteen häirintä) laskuttaa vähän suuremmallakin kädellä nykyisen lainsäädännön puitteissa?

Tuli positiivisena yllätyksenä, että reilusti suurin osa HS.fi:n keskustelijoista oli sitä mieltä, että rangaistuksen tulisi olla tuntuva.

----------


## vristo

No johan nyt jotakin. Ylen Aikaisen uutiset tänään:

Helsingin pysäköinninvalvonta tyrmää HKL:n sakotusaikeet

Mielenkiintoinen suhtautumistapa Helsingin kunnalliselta ja viralliselta pysäköinninvalvojalta; vaikuttaa ihan siltä kuin heidän "varpaillensa olisi astuttu" ja asia olisi jonkinlainen arvovaltakysymys. 

Ihan mielenkiinnosta kysymys tämän joukkoliikennefoorumin raitioliikenneammattilaisille: kuinka kiireellisesti Helsingin pysäköinninvalvonta käsittelee raideliikennettä haittaavat tapaukset ja kuinka nopeasti heidät saadaan paikalle tarvittaessa?

----------


## ess

> Ihan mielenkiinnosta kysymys tämän joukkoliikennefoorumin raitioliikenneammattilaisille: kuinka kiireellisesti Helsingin pysäköinninvalvonta käsittelee raideliikennettä haittaavat tapaukset ja kuinka nopeasti heidät saadaan paikalle tarvittaessa?


Eihän pysäköinninvalvonta ole missään tekemisissä näiden tapausten kanssa. Mikäli kuljettaja ei löydy äänimerkkiä huudattamalla, soittaa raitioliikenteen työnjohtaja auton omistajalle että voisiko herra tai rouva tulla siirtämään autonsa. Jos tämäkään ei auta, liikennelaitoksen raivausauto H055 tulee siirtämään auton pois tieltä.

----------


## vristo

> Eihän pysäköinninvalvonta ole missään tekemisissä näiden tapausten kanssa.


Eli, onko tämä uutinen "ihan normaalia" Ylen Aikaisten uutisjournalismia, jossa on ennenkin näkynyt suoranaisia asia- ja käsitevirheitä?

Osalainaus tuosta uutisesta: 
"Kunnallisen pysäköinninvalvojan Kaija Kossilan mukaan pysäköinninvalvonta käsittelee raideliikennettä haittaavia tapauksia kiireellisenä. "

----------


## vristo

> Mikäli kuljettaja ei löydy äänimerkkiä huudattamalla, soittaa raitioliikenteen työnjohtaja auton omistajalle että voisiko herra tai rouva tulla siirtämään autonsa. Jos tämäkään ei auta, liikennelaitoksen raivausauto H055 tulee siirtämään auton pois tieltä.


Onko paljonkin niitä jääräpäitä, jotka eivät kertakaikkiaan suostu tulemaan ja siirtämään autoaan ("kyllä kyllä, minä tiedän, mutta minulla on tärkeä puhelu kesken..." tai "Haistakaa pXXXX ja vXXXX koko spårajengi; mä pysköin mun mersun aivan mihin mä halun. Hei kuulee, sen on sun sporaas kalliimpi, joten katokki, ettei tuu yhtäkään skraaduu, vXXXX mXXXXu!"?

----------


## ess

> Eli, onko tämä uutinen "ihan normaalia" Ylen Aikaisten uutisjournalismia, jossa on ennenkin näkynyt suoranaisia asia- ja käsitevirheitä?
> 
> Osalainaus tuosta uutisesta: 
> "Kunnallisen pysäköinninvalvojan Kaija Kossilan mukaan pysäköinninvalvonta käsittelee raideliikennettä haittaavia tapauksia kiireellisenä. "


Sitä en sitten tiedä mitä pysäköinninvalvonta näille tapauksille tekee. Ehkä se sakottaa paikalle sopivasti sattuessaan tai kutsuttuna, mutta edes poliisi ei anna minkäänlaista sakkoa tai virhemaksua vaan tyytyy siihen että auto saadaan pois edestä.

Muistuu mieleen kun kerran kolmosta ajellessani kaksi "parkkipirkkoa" oli kyydissä ja he tyytyivät vaan päivittelemään tilannetta kun jouduin Fredrikinkadulla poistumaan vaunusta tarkistaakseni että mahtuuko ohi. No, sillä kertaa mahtui, joten auto oli oikein pysäköity.

----------


## Jusa

> Sitä en sitten tiedä mitä pysäköinninvalvonta näille tapauksille tekee. Ehkä se sakottaa paikalle sopivasti sattuessaan tai kutsuttuna, mutta edes poliisi ei anna minkäänlaista sakkoa tai virhemaksua vaan tyytyy siihen että auto saadaan pois edestä.


Eikö tieliikennelaista sitten löydy sopivaa lain kohtaa, minkä perusteella sakotuksen voisi tehdä.
Silloinhan on tieliikennelakia korjattava.

----------


## risukasa

H055 on yksinkertaisesti paljon nopeammin paikalla kuin pysäköinninvalvonta (ja poliisilla on kädet täynnä kiireellisempiä asioita), sen takia yleensä virhemaksu jää antamatta ja veloitetaan vain siirrosta.

Mutta sitä mietin itsekin, että eikö sakkoa voisi määrätä jälkeenpäin valokuvan perusteella. Eikö kenen tahansa ottama kuva ole yhtälailla laillinen todiste rikkeestä?

----------


## ultrix

> H055 on yksinkertaisesti paljon nopeammin paikalla kuin pysäköinninvalvonta (ja poliisilla on kädet täynnä kiireellisempiä asioita), sen takia yleensä virhemaksu jää antamatta ja veloitetaan vain siirrosta.
> 
> Mutta sitä mietin itsekin, että eikö sakkoa voisi määrätä jälkeenpäin valokuvan perusteella. Eikö kenen tahansa ottama kuva ole yhtälailla laillinen todiste rikkeestä?


Hinauksesta pitäisi ehdottomasti veloittaa tuntuva sakko tai H055:n kulut korvaava maksu, vaikka autoa siirrettäisiin vain metrin.

----------


## GT8N

> Osalainaus tuosta uutisesta: 
> "Kunnallisen pysäköinninvalvojan Kaija Kossilan mukaan pysäköinninvalvonta käsittelee raideliikennettä haittaavia tapauksia kiireellisenä. "


En tiedä pitäisikö itkeä vai nauraa, mutta tuosta heitosta on kyllä arkitodellisuus kaukana.

----------


## TEP70

> Onko paljonkin niitä jääräpäitä, jotka eivät kertakaikkiaan suostu tulemaan ja siirtämään autoaan ("kyllä kyllä, minä tiedän, mutta minulla on tärkeä puhelu kesken..." tai "Haistakaa pXXXX ja vXXXX koko spårajengi; mä pysköin mun mersun aivan mihin mä halun. Hei kuulee, sen on sun sporaas kalliimpi, joten katokki, ettei tuu yhtäkään skraaduu, vXXXX mXXXXu!"?


Näkeehän näitä bussinkin tuulilasin läpi. Joskus tulin linjalla 16 Hernesaaresta keskustaan ja Punavuorenkadulla ennen Fredrikinkatua olevan pysäkin kohdalla seisoi henkilöauto keskellä katua. Siitä olisi ehkä mahtunut luikertelemaan pysäkin kautta juuri ja juuri ohi, mutta ajattelin, etten riskeeraa "skraaduja" omaani enkä tämän tyypin ajoneuvoon. Vasta kolmannella, vähän pidemmällä töräyksellä tyyppi suostui siirtymään ja näytti samalla ikkunasta keskisormea taaksepäin.

----------


## tkp

> No johan nyt jotakin. Ylen Aikaisen uutiset tänään:
> 
> Helsingin pysäköinninvalvonta tyrmää HKL:n sakotusaikeet



Todellakin mielenkiintoinen tulkinta Ylen uutisilla "Tällä hetkellä raiteille pysäköinnistä ei tule ajoneuvon omistajalle seuraamuksia. "

Tieliikennelaki sanoo aivan yksiselitteisesti:
"27 § Pysäyttämistä ja pysäköimistä koskevat kiellot

Ajoneuvoa ei saa pysäyttää eikä pysäköidä sellaiseen paikkaan eikä siten, että siitä aiheutuu vaaraa tai että liikenne tarpeettomasti estyy tai häiriytyy.

3) niin lähellä rautatien tai raitiotien kiskoja, että siitä on haittaa kiskoliikenteelle;"

----------


## Count

> Todellakin mielenkiintoinen tulkinta Ylen uutisilla "Tällä hetkellä raiteille pysäköinnistä ei tule ajoneuvon omistajalle seuraamuksia. "


Niin, eihän tuossa lainaamassasi TLL:n kohdassa puhuta seuraamuksista mitään, todetaan vaan että kiellettyä on. Joten tulkinta oli aivan oikea, jos niitä seuraamuksia ei ole määritelty.

----------


## risukasa

Sama se on muutenkin mitä laki sanoo, jos se ei käytännössä toteudu. HKL:llä olisi motiivia saada lain määräämät seuraamukset toteutumaan käytännössä. Toisaalta koko kysymys on aika naurettava, koska kyseessä on kaksi kunnan omistamaa yksikköä, eli lähestulkoon saman putiikin sisällä pitäisi siirrellä tehtäviä. Miksi ei Helsingin kaupunki voi vain ottaa HKR:a niskasta kiinni...

----------


## LateZ

Kun katsoo, minkä verran väärin pysäköityjä autoja näkee, on vaikea ymmärtää, miksei valvontaa ole enempää. Vaikkapa Pasilassa yksi ilta kymmenen aikaan kävellessä siinä reitillä pihakaduilla oli kymmenkunta autoa, joiden kuljettajat eivät viitsi pysäköidä alatasolle. Kai tuolla käynnillä rahoittaisi jo useamman tunninkin yöpäivystyksen. Kai pysäköinninvalvonnasta voisi yhden partion varata joukkoliikennereittien ja terminaalien valvontaan ilman HKL:n sakotusoikeuttakin. 

Yöaikaan on linja-auton kanssa ollut todellisia ongelmia, kun pikkuautot valtaavat niitä katuja ja paikkoja, joitten läpi bussilla kuuluisi päästä, ja jonne on sinänsä tarkoituksenmukaista ajaa, vaikkei reitti sieltä kuljekaan. Vaikkapa Läntinen Teatterikuja tulee mieleen, siellä on yöllä molemminpuolinen pysäköinti. Joskus erehdyin sieltä rannan kautta ajamaan yöllä ja läpipääsy oli senteistä kiinni. Ilmeisesti kello 2 riski parkkisakon saamisesta on olematon. 

Siihen viikonloppujen yövalvontaan nyt ehkä ihan turvallisuussyistä voisi ottaa pysäköinninvalvojan lisäksi pari vartijaa mukaan. Joka tapauksessa en voi kuin ihmetellä pysäköinninvalvonnan resurssienpuutetta, sillä sakotettavista ei tunnu olevan pulaa. Yksityiset valvontafirmatkin perustuivat siihen, ettei kunnallinen pysäköinninvalvonta ehdi parkkihalleihin. Jos yksityinen sai tuosta toimivan bisneksen, miksei kunnalisen pysäköinninvalvonnan resursseja lisätä?

----------


## tkp

> Niin, eihän tuossa lainaamassasi TLL:n kohdassa puhuta seuraamuksista mitään, todetaan vaan että kiellettyä on. Joten tulkinta oli aivan oikea, jos niitä seuraamuksia ei ole määritelty.


"105 § (11.12.2002/1091)
Pysäköintivirhe ja tarpeeton joutokäynti

Ajoneuvon pysäyttämistä ja pysäköintiä koskevien kieltojen ja rajoitusten rikkomisesta tuomitaan rangaistus vain, jos pysäköintivirheestä on aiheutunut tai voinut aiheutua vakavaa vaaraa tai haittaa. Muutoin virheestä määrätään suoritettavaksi pysäköintivirhemaksu sen mukaan kuin siitä erikseen säädetään. "

Pysäköintivirhemaksu määrätään aina. Törkeämmissä tapauksissa kirjoitetaan sitten rikesakko.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos yksityinen sai tuosta toimivan bisneksen, miksei kunnalisen pysäköinninvalvonnan resursseja lisätä?


Helsingissä resurrseja onkin yritetty lisätä, mutta ainakaan vielä noususuhdanteen aikaan pysäköinninvalvojiksi ei löytynyt tarpeeksi halukkaita. Lisäksi kunnallinen päätöksenteko johtaa siihen, ettei tälläisiä bisnesmahdollisuuksia aina hyödynnetä. Poliitikot voittaa jättää pysäköinninvalvonnan resurssit alimitoitetuiksi, jos he ovat itsekin sitä mieltä, että väärinpysäköinti on kansalaisoikeus.

----------


## a__m

> Niin, eihän tuossa lainaamassasi TLL:n kohdassa puhuta seuraamuksista mitään, todetaan vaan että kiellettyä on. Joten tulkinta oli aivan oikea, jos niitä seuraamuksia ei ole määritelty.


Ilman muutahan seuraukset ovat määritellyt. Tieliikennelaki nyt vaan edustaa kirjoitustavaltaan ns. blankorangaistustekniikkaa, jossa kriminalisoinnit ovat omassa luvussaan ("joka rikkoo tämän lain nojalla annettuja määräyksiä, on tuomittava jne.") tai kokonaan eri laissa (rikoslaissa). Kuten jo tulikin todetuksi, TLL:n 105 § määrittelee rangaistuslajit enemmän ja vähemmän röyhkeitä tapauksia varten, rangaistusasteikot sitten löytyvät pysäköintivirhemaksulaista ja rikoslaista.

Ei se YLE:n ilmoittelema tulkinta oikea ollut. Toimittaja nyt vaan oli tasan niin valistunut kuin Yleisradion keskimääräisen päivystävän toimittajan voi kuvitella - valitettavasti - olevan.

----------


## tkp

> Yksityiset valvontafirmatkin perustuivat siihen, ettei kunnallinen pysäköinninvalvonta ehdi parkkihalleihin.. Jos yksityinen sai tuosta toimivan bisneksen, miksei kunnalisen pysäköinninvalvonnan resursseja lisätä?


Eipä tästä kauaa ole kun Helsingin kaupunki lupasi lisätä pysäköinnintarkastajien virkoja, ja nimenomaan valvomaan yksityisiä alueita. Ilmeisesti vastavetona sille että yksityisten valvontayritysten toiminta todettiin hovioikeudessa lain vastaiseksi. 




> Poliitikot voittaa jättää pysäköinninvalvonnan resurssit alimitoitetuiksi, jos he ovat itsekin sitä mieltä, että väärinpysäköinti on kansalaisoikeus.


Joukko kansanedustajia on tehnyt aloitteen lakimuutoksesta, jolla yksityinen yritys voisi poliisin luvalla toimia kunnallisen valvonnan apulaisena. Yksityinen yritys valvoisi pysäköintiä mutta virhemaksut menisivät kunnalle/valtiolle.

----------


## karihoo

HS uutisoi tänään "Helsingin keskustassa ei tarvitse pelätä parkkisakkoja". Linkki artikkeliin: http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135243013785

Mielenkiintoista, että ovat laskeneet maksamatta jättämisen jopa kannattavan.

----------


## late-

> Ei se YLE:n ilmoittelema tulkinta oikea ollut. Toimittaja nyt vaan oli tasan niin valistunut kuin Yleisradion keskimääräisen päivystävän toimittajan voi kuvitella - valitettavasti - olevan.


Oli se valitettavasti käytännössä oikea. Ratikan tielle pysäköiminen on kiellettyä ja seuraamuksiakin on määrätty teoriassa, mutta käytännössä seuraamuksia ei tule läheskään aina. Kun auto on pysäköitynä ratikan tielle, tärkeintä on saada auto pois. Siksi kuljettajaa tavoitellaan puhelimitse ja pyydetään siirtämään auto. Jos H055 ehtii paikalle, H055 miehistö siirtää auton, eikä heillä ole sakotusoikeutta. Pysäköinninvalvojia ei näissä tilanteissa yleensä paikalla nähdä.

Joskus auton omistajan tavoitteluun tai muuhun patisteluun tarvitaan poliisia. Tietääkseni näissä tilanteissa poliisit eivät yleensä syystä tai toisesta seuraamuksia määrää, vaikka voisivatkin.

----------


## muulix

Uusi laki ajoneuvojen siirtämisestä astuu voimaan 1.4.2009:

http://www.finlex.fi/fi/laki/alkup/2008/20080828

"Jos pysäköinti aiheuttaa huomattavaa haittaa tien käytölle, poliisi, tienpitoviranomainen tai kunnallinen pysäköinninvalvoja voi toimittaa lähi- tai varastosiirron viipymättä."

"Ajoneuvon omistaja tai haltija on velvollinen korvaamaan viranomaiselle ajoneuvon siirtojärjestelyistä, siirtämisestä, säilyttämisestä ja hallinnoinnista aiheutuneet kustannukset."

"Jos omistaja tai haltija ei nouda varastoon siirrettyä ajoneuvoa 30 päivän kuluessa sen jälkeen, kun hänen on katsottava saaneen tiedon lainvoimaisesta siirtopäätöksestä, ajoneuvo siirtyy sen kunnan omistukseen, jonka alueelta ajoneuvo on siirretty."

----------


## hylje

HKL(-raitioliikenne) lienee tässä tapauksessa lain kannalta tienpitoviranomainen mikäli pysäköinti tapahtuu raiteiden ulottuman sisällä. Miten on?

Uutena juttuna lienee myös tuo poisvientikappale. Lain astuttua voimaan tämä viranomainen saa viedä häiriökulkuneuvon pois saman tien. Tuleekohan yleisönosastoille kuinka paljon valitusvirsiä?

Hyvää aprillipäivää itse kullekkin.

----------


## tkp

> Tuleekohan yleisönosastoille kuinka paljon valitusvirsiä?


"Jätin city-maasturini parkkiin ratikkakiskoille ja se oli hinattu Tattarisuolle, yhyy". Mahtaa kirvoittaa hyvät naurut aamukahvin äärellä  :Smile:

----------


## hylje

Laki on astunut voimaan jo toissapäivänä.

Ainakin Hesarin mukaan yleinen käsitys vaikuttaa olevan että HKL:ää ei lasketa tienpitoviranomaiseksi raiteiden ulottuman sisällä, joten pysäköinninvalvonnan kanssa pitää jatkaa yhteistyötä. Lain mukaan tienpitoviranomainen on yhtä lailla oikeutettu suorittamaan tien käyttöä huomattavasti haittaavan eli kiskoilla olevan kaluston lähi- tai varastosiirtoja harkinnan mukaan viipymättä.

----------


## ultrix

> pysäköintivirhemaksujen määräämisen siirtäminen jollekin kilpailetulle yksityiselle toimijalle, joka maksaisi työntekijöille provosiopalkkaa kyllä jo vaikuttaisi paikkojen käyttöön. Ainakin turhat romut katoaisivat katujen varsilta ja paikkojen saatavuus paranisi reilusti.


Tämä on hyvin vaarallinen ajatus. Se voi toki kuulostaa äkkiseltään hyvältä, mutta edes virkamiehen hoitamana provisiopalkka sakkojen määrään perustuvana ei ole hyvän hallinnon mukaista. Provisiopalkka yksityisen yhtiön työntekijän määräämien sakkojen määrän nojalla on mafiatouhua, mikä pysyköön suloisen Suomemme rajojen ulkopuolella.

Myöskään kuukausipalkalla ei tule yksityistää merkittävää julkisen vallan käyttöä (sakkojen / julkisoikeudellisten maksujen määrääminen), ja se olisi sitä paitsi räikeästi Perustuslain 124 § vastaista.

Pysäköintivirhemaksujen mätkähtämisen todennäköisyyttä voi kasvattaa lisäämällä pysäköinninvalvonnan henkilökuntaa. Pysäköintivirhemaksun on myös oltava riittävän kova, jotta tulee kannattavammaksi maksaa mieluummin joka kerta pysäköintimaksu, ja jotta valvonnan kulut tulevat katetuiksi.

----------


## petteri

> Tämä on hyvin vaarallinen ajatus. Se voi toki kuulostaa äkkiseltään hyvältä, mutta edes virkamiehen hoitamana provisiopalkka sakkojen määrään perustuvana ei ole hyvän hallinnon mukaista. Provisiopalkka yksityisen yhtiön työntekijän määräämien sakkojen määrän nojalla on mafiatouhua, mikä pysyköön suloisen Suomemme rajojen ulkopuolella.
> 
> Myöskään kuukausipalkalla ei tule yksityistää merkittävää julkisen vallan käyttöä (sakkojen / julkisoikeudellisten maksujen määrääminen), ja se olisi sitä paitsi räikeästi Perustuslain 124 § vastaista.


Tuskin tuo perustuslain vastaista on. Muita lakeja pitäisi kyllä muuttaa.




> Pysäköintivirhemaksujen mätkähtämisen todennäköisyyttä voi kasvattaa lisäämällä pysäköinninvalvonnan henkilökuntaa. Pysäköintivirhemaksun on myös oltava riittävän kova, jotta tulee kannattavammaksi maksaa mieluummin joka kerta pysäköintimaksu, ja jotta valvonnan kulut tulevat katetuiksi.



Miten olisi tälläinen tekninen ratkaisu ja pysäköinninvalvonnan siirtyminen nykyistä enemmän vuorotyöhön.

Ratkaisun kuvaus: Kuvataan kaikki kadut tiedostoon, johon merkitään sallitut pysäköintialueet . Pysäköinninvalvoja ajaa autolla ja autoon asennettu kamera ja tietokone seuraa kadun reunaa, onko väärin pysäköityjä autoja. Jos auto on väärin pysäköity, tietokone tunnistaa väärin pysäköidyn auton, lukee rekisterinumeron ja kirjoittaa sakkolapun. Pysäköinninvalvoja tarkistaa, että sakko on oikein ja laittaa lapun auton tuulilasiin. 

Pysäköinninvalvonnan tehokkuus moninkertaistuu tuolla tekniikalla, kun laajoja alueita voidaan valvoa ajonopeuksilla eikä pysäköinninvalvojan tarvitse ítse kirjoittaa sakkolappuja.

----------


## PNu

> Raitiovaunukiskoille pysäköinnistä 50 euron sakko on ainakin naurettavan pieni. HKL:llä pitäisi olla sakotusoikeus ja sopiva sakon/siirtomaksun koko olisi minusta 500 euroa.


En tiedä auttaisiko sakon korottaminen paljoakaan. Jos autoilija pysäköi erehdyksessä väärään paikkaan niin kovakaan sakko ei estä vahinkoa tapahtumasta. Erehtyneen ihmisen tuntuvalla kurittamisella saadaan aikaan pelkkää katkeruutta. Tahallisesti kiskoille pysäköivä lienee taas useinkin henkilö, jota sakon suuruus ei voisi vähempää kiinnostaa, koska hänellä ei ole sitä aikomustakaan maksaa.

----------


## hylje

Naurettavan suuret sakkomaksut ovat oma juttunsa, auton säilöönottaminen toinen. Ihanteellisesti väärin pysäköidyt autot vietäisiin samantien varastoon omistajaansa odottamaan, tosin käytännössä juurikin yllämainitun tapaisen karttakoneen avulla skannaten ja hinauksia tilaten. Parkkisakot ovat ihanteellisia luvallisilla parkkipaikoilla satunnaisesti maksuja maksamatta jättäville, mielellään niin että maksu kertaantuu tai muuttuu poishinaukseksi toistuessaan usein: mahtaa yksityisyyden suoja estää tämän nykytilanteessa.

Poishinaushan itsessään (eli kaukosiirto) on nykylain puitteissa sovellettavissa lähes joka tilanteeseen. Lähisiirrot eli siirrot luvattomalta luvalliseen paikkaan lienevät kuitenkin yleisempiä.

----------


## risukasa

> En tiedä auttaisiko sakon korottaminen paljoakaan. Jos autoilija pysäköi erehdyksessä väärään paikkaan niin kovakaan sakko ei estä vahinkoa tapahtumasta. Erehtyneen ihmisen tuntuvalla kurittamisella saadaan aikaan pelkkää katkeruutta. Tahallisesti kiskoille pysäköivä lienee taas useinkin henkilö, jota sakon suuruus ei voisi vähempää kiinnostaa, koska hänellä ei ole sitä aikomustakaan maksaa.


Joku maltillinen sakkosumma rengaslukolla maustettuna on varmasti hyvä resepti joka puree molempiin pysäköijätyyppeihin.

Yksityisen alueen valvominen yksityisen yhtiön avulla on mielestäni täysin johdomukaista ja oikein, kunhan se on viranomaisen valvomaa. Mutta oli toimija yksityinen tai julkinen, niin provisioiden ei pitäisi perustua kirjoitettujen sakkojen määrään. Tämä epäkohtahan on edelleen totta kunnallisessa pysäköinninvalvonnassa. Provikan pitäisi tulla katetun alueen suuruuden mukaan, eli kun kävelee ahkerasti, saa enemmän liksaa. Sen, että sattuuko sinä päivänä löytymään pokaa vai ei, ei kuulu olla työntekijän huoli.

Joukkoliikenteelle tärkeimpien paikkojen valvonnasta taas pitäisi joukkoliikenneviranomaisen maksaa pysäköinninvalvonnalle bonuksia: Mitä vähemmän pysäköinnistä johtuvia seisokkeja, sitä suurempi bonus.

----------


## ultrix

> Yksityisen alueen valvominen yksityisen yhtiön avulla on mielestäni täysin johdomukaista ja oikein, kunhan se on viranomaisen valvomaa. .


Yksityinen taho, edes maanomistaja ei voi silti määrätä meidän oikeusjärjestelmässämme yksipuolista maksua. Ainoastaan viranomaisilla on oikeus määrätä lakiin perustuvia sakkoja ja muita maksuja (kuten pysäköintivirhemaksuja tai julkisen liikenteen tarkastusmaksuja). Jos lähdetään sille tielle, että maanomistaja saa periä luvattomasta pysäköinnistä rangaistusluontoista korvausta, mennäänkö pian siihen, että yleisestä asiattomasta oleskelusta tai vaikkapa pihan käytöstä oikopolkuna saa maanomistaja tulevaisuudessa oikeuden periä korvausta?

Lapinjärven luontopolulla muuten on koominen kyltti, jossa maanomistaja kieltää ryhmässä/jonossa kulkemisen 1000  sakon uhalla. Harmi, ettei maanomistaja sattunut paikalle kun porukassa mentiin kyltin ohi, nimittäin olisin varmasti puolustanut jokamiehenoikeuksiani ja pyytänyt maanomistajaa kutsumaan virkavallan (toki aiheettomasti) paikalle astuessamme hänen mailleen. Vinkkinä mahdollisille tuleville sivareille!  :Wink: 




> Mutta oli toimija yksityinen tai julkinen, niin provisioiden ei pitäisi perustua kirjoitettujen sakkojen määrään. Tämä epäkohtahan on edelleen totta kunnallisessa pysäköinninvalvonnassa.


  :Eek:  Missä kaupungissa? Tampereella ei ainakaan parkkipirkoille makseta kuin kuukausipalkkaa.

----------


## risukasa

> Missä kaupungissa? Tampereella ei ainakaan parkkipirkoille makseta kuin kuukausipalkkaa.


Äh, eipä ollutkaan totta ainakaan Helsingissä, ja hyvä niin.

----------


## moxu

En usko, että sakotusoikeus olisi mikään viisastenkivi. Suora toiminta olisi paljon tehokkaampaa. Eli: jos auto on parkkeerattu kiskoille, niin spåra ottakoon vähän lisää vauhtia ja ajakoon päälle. Vaunussa pitää tietysti olla valvontakamera, jolla todistetaan, että auto on ollut tukkimassa etenemisen ja auton omistaja ei näinollen ole oikeutettu saamaan korvausta edes siitä, että joutuu tilaamaan romukuskit paikalle hakemaan autonsa jäännökset pois.
Vain tällä tavoin saataisiin tukokset purettua. Sanokaa mun sanoneen..!

----------


## risukasa

> En usko, että sakotusoikeus olisi mikään viisastenkivi. Suora toiminta olisi paljon tehokkaampaa. Eli: jos auto on parkkeerattu kiskoille, niin spåra ottakoon vähän lisää vauhtia ja ajakoon päälle. Vaunussa pitää tietysti olla valvontakamera, jolla todistetaan, että auto on ollut tukkimassa etenemisen ja auton omistaja ei näinollen ole oikeutettu saamaan korvausta edes siitä, että joutuu tilaamaan romukuskit paikalle hakemaan autonsa jäännökset pois.
> Vain tällä tavoin saataisiin tukokset purettua. Sanokaa mun sanoneen..!



Saataisiin HKL-RL:n kolarikulutkin kymmenkertaistettua ja lakimiehet työllistettyä satojen lakijuttujen kanssa. Pysäköidyn auton kolhiminen ei ole laillista vaikka se seisoisi eduskuntatalon portaissa.

----------


## hylje

Jos tuolle tielle lähdetään voitaisiin samantien automatisoida ratikat -- eihän niiden tarvitse lain mukaan väistää juuri mitään, joten ne eivät myöskään väistä muita kuin toisiaan. Lennossa instrumentoiva systeemi voi optimoida kulkunopeuden tai taloudellisuuden radan laatuun nähden paljon paremmin kuin ihmiskuskit, jotka näin jäävät museoliikenteeseen. Lisäksi multippeliajo voidaan toteuttaa lennossa, vaikkapa langattomasti peräkkäisten ajoneuvojen järjestelmät yhteenkytkemällä. Hälytysajoneuvot voinevat painaa automaattiratikoiden hätäpysäytystä kaukosäätimellä tarpeen mukaan.

Turvallisuus ei välttämättä ympäristössä laske, koska ratikoiden kulkureitit ja -nopeudet ovat hyvin tarkasti luettavissa (vrt. kumipyöräkalusto), eikä ratikoita ole tavallisesti kulkemassa ohi viiden sekunnin välein neljällä kaistalla (vrt. henkilöautot; jos on, on jo syytä asentaa eristetty kulkuväylä eilen). Lisäksi ratikoissa tulee luonnollisesti olla hätäseis-napit.

----------


## hylje

> Saataisiin HKL-RL:n kolarikulutkin kymmenkertaistettua ja lakimiehet työllistettyä satojen lakijuttujen kanssa. Pysäköidyn auton kolhiminen ei ole laillista vaikka se seisoisi eduskuntatalon portaissa.


Tietysti ennen tälläistä doktriinia laki muutetaan ratikkakiskojen ulottuman läheisyydessä niin, että syyllinen on aina vieras ajoneuvo, liikkui tai ei! Luonnollisesti jos lähetään ratikalla tuuppimaan tulee kaluston keula tukea tai rakentaa helposti ja halvasti vaihdettavaksi. Ja tientuke maksaa ne vähätkin!

----------


## risukasa

Kaluston keula ei ole läheskään aina paikka johon kolarivaurio tulee kun törmätään pysäköityyn ajoneuvoon. Tyypillinen vaurio on pitemminkin 5-25 metriä pitkä naarmu vaunun kyljessä taikka hajonnut peili.

Automaattiraitiotie on ehkä tietyltä kannalta täysin looginen  ja oikeutettu idea, mutta nykyisen asenneilmaston pohjalta täysin mahdoton. Nykytilanteessakin, kuljettajaohjauksessa, jossa vieläpä kuljettajien ajotavassa korostetaan omasta tilasta luopumista kolarien välttämiseksi, ratikoista vaalitaan mielikuvaa giljotiineina.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

Kaupungininsinööriltä saamani tiedon mukaan kaupunki on tänään päättänyt ruveta taas rajoittamaan pysäköintiä kaduilla, joissa se haittaa ratikka- tai bussiliikennettä. Sekä väliaikaiset että esim. viikon tai kuukauden siirtokehoitusket pitäisi nyt olla repertuaarissa taas sen aikaa kun tarpeen.

Pahin lumentulo tietysti on taas toistaiseksi loppunut, mutta jos vielä viikonloppuna tai varsinkin alkuviikosta tulee poikkeusreittejä kiskoille parkkeerauksen takia, laittakaa tietoa (myös onko kadulla siirtokehoitukset). Lumenhoidosta tullaan puhumaan yleisten töiden lautakunnan kokouksessa tiistaina. Jos ongelmista on tarkkaa tietoa, se auttaa niitä ratkomaan.

Siirtokehoitushan ei sinänsä tietenkään poista autoja. Ne pitäisi myös siirtää pois. Ja poistaa lumivallit, ettei seuraava laillinen tai laiton pysäköijä taas tuki kiskoja.

----------


## 339-DF

Kyllä noita häiriöitä on. Eilen illalla klo 20 jälkeen satuin itse näkemään, kun 3B otti nätisti kiinni väärinparkattuun autoon Porthaninkadulla. En jaksanut jäädä seuraamaan, kuinka kauan sen tilanteen selvittämisessä kesti.

Mun oikeudentajuni on vähän sellainen, että jos autonsa tuolla lailla tunkee, niin ei muuta kuin HKL:ltä lasku perään uudesta maalista ja mahdollisista peltien oikomisista. Nythän homma menee toisinpäin. Ei reilua.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mun oikeudentajuni on vähän sellainen, että jos autonsa tuolla lailla tunkee, niin ei muuta kuin HKL:ltä lasku perään uudesta maalista ja mahdollisista peltien oikomisista. Nythän homma menee toisinpäin. Ei reilua.


Näinhän tämä menisi, jos kyseessä olisi juna. Minä en ymmärrä mitään perustetta sille, miksi raiteella kulkevan raitiovaunun kanssa pitäisi menetellä toisin. Toki nyt menetellään, koska ratikalle ei ole omaa lakia ja ratikkaan sovelletaan tieliikennelakia. Tieliikennelaki puolestaan on kirjoitettu autoilun edistämiseksi, joten on aivan luontevaa, että yhden autoilijan pysäköinti on tärkeämpää kuin joukkoliikennereitin toiminta. Syntyvät ongelmathan vain osoittavat, miten joukkoliikenteestä on autoilulle haittaa ja joukkoliikennettä pitäisi vähentää. Tai siirtää maan alle pois silmistä autoilijoita kiusaamasta.

Antero

----------


## Mikle

> Mun oikeudentajuni on vähän sellainen, että jos autonsa tuolla lailla tunkee, niin ei muuta kuin HKL:ltä lasku perään uudesta maalista ja mahdollisista peltien oikomisista. Nythän homma menee toisinpäin. Ei reilua.


Joo kyllä vähintäänkin joku tuntuva "kovennettu" sakko tuosta pitäisi rapsahtaa. Vaikuttaisikohan tuollaisten pysäköintien määrään jos posti kantaisi kotiin vaikka 500 euron pikavoiton per pysäköinti?  Spora kun ei voi juuri koukata. Olen joskus miettinyt, aiheuttaako nuo pysäköijät ongelman itsekkyyttään vai jotenkin eivät hahmota pysäköivänsä huonoon paikkaan. Molemmissa tapauksissa erittäin huolestuttavaa toimintaa. Lumi tietysti tekee kadut ahtaiksi, mutta ei se ole mikään selitys.

----------


## 339-DF

Käytännössä näistä ei yleensä tule edes sitä tavallista "parkkisakkoa", kun valvojia ei kukaan kutsu paikalle, eivätkä ne ehtisi tulla, poliisia ei kiinnosta eikä HKL:n raivausauto saa maksua määrätä.

Minusta oikeustajuun voisi aika hyvin istua sellainen, että "raideliikenteen häiritsemisestä tai estämisestä" joutuisi maksamaan korotetun pysäköintivirhemaksun esimerkiksi viisinkertaisena. Raivausauton henkilökunta valokuvaisi ja pysäköinninvalvonta laittaisi sitten maksulapun postissa menemään.

Lisäksi voisi ajatella jonkinlaista korvausta perittäväksi siitä, että liikennettä on häiritty ja vuoroja on jäänyt ajamatta tai myöhästynyt. HSL:llähän on operaattoreiden kanssa sakkojärjestelmä, jossa joutuu maksamaan korvauksia, jos lähtö jää ajamatta tai viivästyy reippaasti. HKL ei joudu tällaisia sakkoja maksamaan HSL:lle kun syy on väärinpysäköity auto, mutta entä jos HSL saisi periä sen vastaavan sakkokorvauksen suoraan aiheuttajalta? Ne eivät ihan pieniä rahoja ole.

----------


## Albert

> 27 § Pysäyttämistä ja pysäköimistä koskevat kiellot
> 
> Ajoneuvoa ei saa pysäyttää eikä pysäköidä sellaiseen  paikkaan eikä siten, että siitä aiheutuu vaaraa tai että liikenne  tarpeettomasti estyy tai häiriytyy.
> Pysäyttäminen ja pysäköinti on kielletty:
> ---
> 3) niin lähellä rautatien tai raitiotien kiskoja, että siitä on haittaa kiskoliikenteelle;


Että onhan tämä ihan lakitekstissä mainittu.




> Joka tahallaan tai huolimattomuudesta muuten kuin 73 a, 98102 tai 105 a  §:ssä mainitulla tavalla rikkoo tätä lakia tai sen nojalla annettuja  säännöksiä tai määräyksiä, on tuomittava _liikennerikkomuksesta_ sakkoon


Että sakkoa kuitenkin. Määrätäänköhän sitä?

----------


## hylje

Jos olen lukenut ajoneuvojen siirtolakia hyväksyttävällä tavalla, siellä kirjoitetaan että tienpitäjä voi kuljettaa tien käyttöä häiritsevän parkkeeratun kulkuneuvon pois joko lähelle tai kauas varastoon harkintansa mukaan. Tällöin jos HKL-RL katsotaan esim. sopimuksella HKR:n kanssa valtuutetuksi tienpitäjäksi raitiovaunujen ulottuman alueella, voisi HKL-RL kärräyttää tien käyttöä huomattavasti häiritsevät eli raitiovaunua estävät parkkeeratut autot viipymättä varastoon.

http://www.finlex.fi/fi/laki/ajantasa/2008/20080828




> Jos pysäköinti aiheuttaa huomattavaa haittaa tien käytölle, poliisi, tienpitoviranomainen tai kunnallinen pysäköinninvalvoja voi toimittaa lähi- tai varastosiirron viipymättä.


Mikään ei vaikuta viittaavan siihen, että tähän tarvittaisiin edes voimassaolevaa siirtokehotusta, pelkkä toteutunut häiriö riittää poisvientiin. Ja ennen kaikkea HKL-RL voi tehdä sen itsekseen kunnan sisäisellä valtuutuspäätöksellä.

----------


## 339-DF

Teknisesti se on lähisiirto, kun HKL:n raivausauto siirtää sitä väärinparkattua autoa puoli metriä, että spora pääsee ohi.

Se olisi kyllä hauskaa, kun nuo kärrättäisiin kaikki Tattarisuolle. Ei tuota tarvitsisi jatkaa kuin pari viikkoa. Kun sana leviäisi sakoista ja Tattarisuosta, niin johan loppuisi väärinpysäköinti kuin seinään. Nyt, kun ainoa seuraus on auton tuulilasiin jätetty mittanauha, ongelma ei lopu koskaan. Vaikka onhan se tietysti sinänsä hienoa, että joku tässä maailmassa vielä uskoo ihmisten hyväntahtoisuuteen...

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Käytännössä näistä ei yleensä tule edes sitä tavallista "parkkisakkoa", kun valvojia ei kukaan kutsu paikalle, eivätkä ne ehtisi tulla, poliisia ei kiinnosta eikä HKL:n raivausauto saa maksua määrätä.
> 
> Minusta oikeustajuun voisi aika hyvin istua sellainen, että "raideliikenteen häiritsemisestä tai estämisestä" joutuisi maksamaan korotetun pysäköintivirhemaksun esimerkiksi viisinkertaisena. Raivausauton henkilökunta valokuvaisi ja pysäköinninvalvonta laittaisi sitten maksulapun postissa menemään.


Sakkoa ei tosiaan tule, kun pysäköinninvalvojaa ei ole aikaa jäädä odottamaan. Se auto halutaan pois kiskoilta niin pian kuin mahdollista, ja sen jälken ratikka jatkaa matkaa ja raivausautollakin voi olla seuraava keikka jo odottamassa.

Tätä on muistaakseni pohdittu tässäkin ketjussa, mutta käytännössä vaihtoehtoina olisi varmaan
Että raivausautossa kulkee aina yksi pysäköinninvalvoja mukanaEttä raivausauton henkilökunnalle annetaan pysäköinninvalvojan statusEttä raivaajien ottama valokuva katsotaan riittäväksi todisteeksi ja pysäköinninvalvoja kirjoittaa sakon näkemättä itse tilannetta.

Tuo kolmas saattaisi onnistua uuden pian kokeiltavan sakkojärjestelmän kanssa, sitä ennen ei. Ja voi olla juridisesti hankala sen jälkeenkin. Kaksi ensimmäistä sen sijaan olisivat selvittämisen arvoisia.

Laki pysäköinninvalvonnasta kieltää hyvin selkeäsanaisesti eri suuruiset maksut rikkeen suuruuden perusteella. Sakko voi vaihdella vain sen mukaan, missä on korkeimman parkkimaksun vyöhyke. Tietysti porthaninkadun parkkimaksua voisi nostaa lähikatuja korkeammaksi...  Sen sijaan Tattarisuolle siirto voisi oikeasti toimia pelotteena. Mutta onko raivausautolla oikeasti aikaa ruveta autoja sinne kuskaamaan? Epäilen, ettei...

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:31 ----------




> Mikään ei vaikuta viittaavan siihen, että tähän tarvittaisiin edes voimassaolevaa siirtokehotusta, pelkkä toteutunut häiriö riittää poisvientiin. Ja ennen kaikkea HKL-RL voi tehdä sen itsekseen kunnan sisäisellä valtuutuspäätöksellä.


Kyllä, liikennettä häiritsevän ajoneuvon saa siirtää saman tien pois häiritsemästä liikennettä. Mutta jos ratikka on jo häiriintynyt ja seisoo auton takana, vahinko on jo tapahtunut. Tavoite on, että autoilijat eivät siihen edes parkkeeraa.

Pysyvän siirtokehoituksen idea on saada autoilijat olemaan parkkeeraamatta k.o. kadulle ollenkaan, Se kun tekee siitä laitonta. Mutta kun sitä ei valvota, ei se oikein toimi. Autot pitäisi myös siirtää veke. Ja jos HKR sen tekee, saman tien voisi sitten poistaa ne lumivallitkin, jotka ongelman aiheuttivat.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Sen sijaan Tattarisuolle siirto voisi oikeasti toimia pelotteena. Mutta onko raivausautolla oikeasti aikaa ruveta autoja sinne kuskaamaan? Epäilen, ettei...


Luontevinta olisi, että siirron tekisi alihankintana jokin hinauspalvelufirma. Kustannukset voisi veloittaa siltä, joka haluaa auton käydä lunastamassa. Näin saataisiin sekin etu, että raivausautoa voitaisiin säästää oikeasti raivausta vaativiin tilanteisiin. Raitiovaunun kuljettaja pystyy kyllä dokumentoimaan tilanteen ja tilaamaan siirron.

----------


## 339-DF

> Että raivausauton henkilökunnalle annetaan pysäköinninvalvojan status


Mä en oikein pysty käsittämään, miksei näin ole tehty jo vuosikausia sitten. Ei pysäköinninvalvonta mitään sellaista rakettitiedettä ole, etteikö siihen voisi HKL:läisiäkin kouluttaa.




> Tietysti porthaninkadun parkkimaksua voisi nostaa lähikatuja korkeammaksi...


Tehdään samantien kaikista raitiovaunukaduista kalliimman parkkisakkomaksun katuja. Ei kai sille mitään estettä ole. Voisitko pyytää HKR:n virkamiehiä selvittämään?




> Sen sijaan Tattarisuolle siirto voisi oikeasti toimia pelotteena. Mutta onko raivausautolla oikeasti aikaa ruveta autoja sinne kuskaamaan? Epäilen, ettei...


Jospa tehdään yhteistyösopimukset muutaman yksityisen hinausliikkeen kanssa. Ei tarvita edes raivausautoa paikalle, kun kuljettaja ottaa yhteyden liikenteenohjauskeskukseen, joka hälyttää paikalle nopeimmin ehtivän hinausauton. Kulut kaiketi voi periä siltä pysäköijältä, joten laskun suuruudellakaan ei ole väliä.




> Pysyvän siirtokehoituksen idea on saada autoilijat olemaan parkkeeraamatta k.o. kadulle ollenkaan, Se kun tekee siitä laitonta. Mutta kun sitä ei valvota, ei se oikein toimi. Autot pitäisi myös siirtää veke. Ja jos HKR sen tekee, saman tien voisi sitten poistaa ne lumivallitkin, jotka ongelman aiheuttivat.


Itse asiassa se siirtokehotusmerkki ei ole liikennemerkki eikä sitä tarvitse sen kummemmin noudattaa, kunhan vaan varautuu siihen, että auto saattaa sitten löytyä jostain muualta kuin mihin sen on jättänyt.

Viime talvena taisi juridisesti käydä niin, että kun pysäköintirajoituksia osoittavat merkit huputettiin, niin noilla ratikkakaduilla ei ollut rajoituksia eikä maksullisuutta lainkaan, ainoastaan siirtokehotukset, joita ei juuri viitsitty noudattaa. Kaupunki ei kuitenkaan systemaattisesti siirtänyt autoja pois, joten se siitä sitten. Paljon melua tyhjästä.

Oikea ratkaisu olisi kiikuttaa paikalle pysäköintikieltomerkit ja vaikka sitten niiden alle hinausta kuvaava lisäkilpi, että väärinpysäköijä ymmärtää, millaiset seuraukset väärinpysäköinnillä voi olla.

----------


## Markku K

> Luontevinta olisi, että siirron tekisi alihankintana jokin hinauspalvelufirma. Kustannukset voisi veloittaa siltä, joka haluaa auton käydä lunastamassa.


Kuka maksaa hinausfirmalle keikan jossa hinuri tulee paikalle juuri kun väärin pysäköity auto on poistunut? Tai sanotaanko niin, että HKL tietysti maksaa hinausfirmalle kaikki keikat, mutta miten HKL saa omansa pois auton haltijalta tämmöisissä tapauksissa?
Ennustan että HKL alkaisi saamaan postia jossa virkkeet _ "En maksa, minun autoani ei ole hinattu eikä siirretty mihinkään. Ajoin heti pois kun huomasin sen olevan raitiovaunun tiellä.."_ 

En löytänyt nettihaulla yhtään hinurifirmaa läheltäkään Helsinginniemeä. Jos HKL tekisi sopimuksen po. siirroista, tulisi hinurin päivystää jollain keskeisellä sijainnilla suhteessa raitiotieverkostoon. Muuten alkaa kestämään aivan liian kauan vs. oma raivausauto. 

Mitkähän olisivat muuten kustannukset koko talven hinausdiilistä.. En tunne markkinoita, eli onko se halpaa kuin saippua kokonaiskuluihin verrattuna?

Ainoa(?) porkkana olisi se, että autoilija "saa opetuksen" kun oma auto löytyy tattarisuolta joka kerta sporan tieltä siirrettynä.

----------


## 339-DF

Markulla on hyviä kysymyksiä. Voisiko tuon ekan ratkaista niin, että LOK kirjaa ylös kuljettajan ilmoituksen kellonajan. Jos sitten hinausauto on jo tilattu ja autoilija tällä välin siirtää autonsa, niin autoilija joutuu silti maksamaan hinausliikkeen kertyneet kulut sillä perusteella, että se väärinpysäköity auto on haitannut rv-liikennettä tietyn minuuttimäärän (yli 3 min?)? Joutuuhan nykyään väärästä palohälytyksestäkin maksamaan. Varmaan tulisi tuota vihapostia, mutta vastaukseksi noihin riittää valmiiksikirjoitettu vakioviesti että voi voi ja olehan tarkempi ensi kerralla ja maksu menee perintään jos et hoida sitä.

Hinausautoja pitäisi tietysti olla passissa ainakin se yksi jossain keskeisellä paikalla, ja jos Tattarisuolle asti viedään niin varmaan 2-3. Privaattifirman käytössä on se etu, että firma voi hinnoitella miten tahtoo. Eli jos HKL tekee firman kanssa sopimuksen, niin firman kulujen ei tarvitse olla mitenkään läpinäkyviä. Firma voi siis laskea, että kuukauden päivystys maksaa meille X euroa ja keikkoja on vähintään 45 kuussa, siis yhden keikan hinta on X/45 euroa + voitot päälle. Mullakaan ei ole kustannustasosta mitään käsitystä, mutta kyllä tuo minusta saa satasia per auto maksaa ilman että siinä on ongelmaa.

----------


## ultrix

> Kuka maksaa hinausfirmalle keikan jossa hinuri tulee paikalle juuri kun väärin pysäköity auto on poistunut? Tai sanotaanko niin, että HKL tietysti maksaa hinausfirmalle kaikki keikat, mutta miten HKL saa omansa pois auton haltijalta tämmöisissä tapauksissa?
> Ennustan että HKL alkaisi saamaan postia jossa virkkeet _ "En maksa, minun autoani ei ole hinattu eikä siirretty mihinkään. Ajoin heti pois kun huomasin sen olevan raitiovaunun tiellä.."_


Ehkä noi keissit voisi ottaa HKL:n omaan takkiin ja sopia tuntitaksan mukainen veloitus hinuriliikkeen kanssa, onhan kaikille halvempaa että sikaparkkeeraaja ajaa itse autonsa pois kuin että hinuri hinaa sen Tattarmossanille. Ja se päivystävä hinurikin ehtii nopeammin seuraavan liikenne-esteen kimppuun.

----------


## vristo

Tässä puhutaan raitiovaunuista ja niiden reiteille väärinpysäköidyistä autoista, jotka estävät niiden kulun.

Mutta näillä lumikeleillä samoja ongelmia on myös bussiliikenteellä. Esimerkiksi Aleksis Kivenkatu tai Asemapäällikönkatu ovat ajoittain lumikelien aikana kaventuneet niin, ettei pysäköityjen autojen ohi pääse. Myös väärinpysäköidyt autot ovat monesti riesana bussipysäkeillä. Poliisia eivät sellaiset kiinnosta nykyään ollenkaan. 

Toki bussilla on helpompaa lähetä poikkeusreitille em. syistä, mutta joskus se on hieman hankalaa. Ja matkustajathan siitä kärsivät, jos pysäkkejä jää poikkeusreitin vuoksi paljonkin väliin.

----------


## hylje

Tottahan se on, että samat periaatteet ja käytännöt joilla raitiokaistoja siivottaisiin pätevät myös linja-autokaistoille. Ratikat ovat suurempien hyötyjen ja pienemmän liikennealueen takia helpompi pilotti, jossa nuo periaatteet ja käytännöt perustetaan. Samaa on sitten edelleen helppo kopioida myös muuta liikennettä sujuvoittamaan.

----------


## Albert

> Tätä on muistaakseni pohdittu tässäkin ketjussa, mutta käytännössä vaihtoehtoina olisi varmaan
> ---
> Että raivausauton henkilökunnalle annetaan pysäköinninvalvojan status.
> ---





> Apulaisoikeusasiamies toteaa, että kunnallisen pysäköinninvalvojan  valvonta-apulaisen tehtäviin sisältyy julkisen vallan käyttöä.  Perustuslain mukaan tällainen tehtävä voidaan antaa muulle kuin  viranomaiselle vain lailla tai lain nojalla. Pysäköintivirhemaksulaissa  ei ole säännöstä, joka oikeuttaisi pysäköinninvalvontatehtävän antamisen  kunnallisen valvontahenkilöstön ulkopuoliselle taholle.


Tämän mukaan ymmärtäisin, että valvonta-apulaisen tulee olla virkasuhteessa oleva Pysäköinninvalvojan (jonka pitää olla oikeusoppinut) alainen.
Eli raivausauton henkilökunta pitäisi kai siirtää Pysäköinninvalvontaan HKL:sta.

----------


## Samppa

> Tämän mukaan ymmärtäisin, että valvonta-apulaisen tulee olla virkasuhteessa oleva Pysäköinninvalvojan (jonka pitää olla oikeusoppinut) alainen.
> Eli raivausauton henkilökunta pitäisi kai siirtää Pysäköinninvalvontaan HKL:sta.


Jos oikein aikanaan ymmärsin niin pari HelBin henkilökuntaan kuuluvaa henkilöä saivat oikeuden kirjoittaa pysäköintivirhemaksuja Ruhan varikon alueella käymällä asiaan tarvittavan koulutuksen. Tämä tapahtui suunnilleen vuosina 2006-2008.

----------


## Albert

No pysäköintialueet, parkkihallit ja muut yksityisalueet ovatkin toinen juttu. Niissähän voi yksityinen firmakin antaa "sakon" kunhan asianmukainen kyltitys on paikoillaan. Katualueet ovat eri asia.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tämän mukaan ymmärtäisin, että valvonta-apulaisen tulee olla virkasuhteessa oleva Pysäköinninvalvojan (jonka pitää olla oikeusoppinut) alainen.
> Eli raivausauton henkilökunta pitäisi kai siirtää Pysäköinninvalvontaan HKL:sta.


Voihan ihmisillä olla kaikenlaisia sivutoimia. Ja raivausauton henkilökunta on kuitenkin jo valmiiksi kaupungin työntekijöitä. Jos HKR kouluttaa heidät pysäköinninvalvojiksi niin ei kai mikään estä heitä toimimasta kaksoisroolissa. Jakaa vaikka byrokratian vaatiessa palkanmaksun niin, että osa tilistä tulee HKR:ltä.

----------


## Samppa

> No pysäköintialueet, parkkihallit ja muut yksityisalueet ovatkin toinen juttu. Niissähän voi yksityinen firmakin antaa "sakon" kunhan asianmukainen kyltitys on paikoillaan. Katualueet ovat eri asia.


Pointti oli kuitenkin siinä, että pysäköinnintarkastajiksi voidaan määritellä muitakin kuin rakennusvirastoon työsuhteessa olevia henkilöitä. Ero on myös siinä, mikä pankkitilin numero virhemaksussa on.
Siis tuskin on laillisia esteitä antaa pysäköinnintarkastajan oikeuksia asianmukaisella virkavastuulla esim. joillekin HKL-raitioliikenteen työntekijöille.
Miksei HKL: palkkalistoilla voisi olla myös oto. pysäköinnintarkastajia? Kaupungin hommaahan se kuitenkin on.

----------


## Albert

> Apulaisoikeusasiamies Petri Jääskeläinen arvostelee Helsingin kaupungin  kunnallisen pysäköinninvalvojan menettelyä, kun tämä oli määrännyt muita  kuin kunnallisia valvonta-apulaisia suorittamaan pysäköinninvalvontaa.
> -----
> Maksukehotuksen virheellisestä pysäköinnistä voi lain mukaan antaa vain,  kun pysäköinninvalvontahenkilöstöön kuuluva on itse havainnut  pysäköintivirheen


Kyllä minä ymmärrän niin, että oto-henkilökunta ei ole mahdollinen.
Mutta lopetan tämän tähän. En ole kuitenkaan oikeusoppinut.

----------


## Samppa

Sen verran itse vielä jatkan, että ao. lain kannalta ei liene merkitystä sillä, mikä kaupungin virasto/laitos on pysäköinnintarkastajan palkanmaksaja ja miten hänen työtehtävänsä on määritelty.

----------


## tohpeeri

Asiaan liittyen tänään 14.30 aikoihin oli 3B jäänyt jumiin Laivurinkadulle lähellä Viiskulmaa yhden idioottimaisesti pysäköidyn pyhän lehmän vuoksi. Hetken kuluttua paikalle saapui toinen 3B ja kun noin varttia myöhemmin istuin 16:ssa näin jo kolmannen vaunun päässeen samaan letkaan ja kauempana Tehtaankadulla häämötti seuraava vaunu eli linjan vuoroista 80% oli samalla seudulla. Miksiköhän niitä ei kierrätetty Perämiehenkadun kautta ympäri?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> En löytänyt nettihaulla yhtään hinurifirmaa läheltäkään Helsinginniemeä. Jos HKL tekisi sopimuksen po. siirroista, tulisi hinurin päivystää jollain keskeisellä sijainnilla suhteessa raitiotieverkostoon. Muuten alkaa kestämään aivan liian kauan vs. oma raivausauto.


Varmaan kaipaa miettimistä tämä vaihtoehto. Mutta on hieman outoa, jos kukaan ei päivystä niemen lähellä. Kaiken järjen mukaan keskustassa pitäisi olla paljonkin hinauskeikkaa ja siihenhän koko ajatus osin perustuu, että muutenkin päivystävä auto hakisi samalla myös raitiovaunun tiellä olevat autot.

No, luulo ei ole tiedon väärti. Tietysti kun tarkkaan ajattelee, niin raivausauto tietysti on sijoitettu niin, että se ehtii mahdollisimman nopeasti ongelmapaikalle ja siten olisi luultavasti nopein. Mutta varmaan voisi sopia järjestelystä, missä hinausauto päivystää vaikka Töölön tai Vallilan varikolla, tehden sieltä käsin muutakin keikkaa. Mittakaavaedut varmaan ratkaisevat tässäkin asiassa: pitäisi yleisemmin ottaa periaatteeksi tiellä olevien autojen siirtäminen Tattarisuolle (tai jonnekin), jolloin siirrettävää tulisi niin paljon, että siitä saisi riittävän ison urakan. Isomman urakan tapauksessa olisi sitten helppo sopia kaikista yksityiskohdistakin, kuten hukkareissuista, eikä kaikki menisi aina listahinnalla.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Tehdään samantien kaikista raitiovaunukaduista kalliimman parkkisakkomaksun katuja. Ei kai sille mitään estettä ole. Voisitko pyytää HKR:n virkamiehiä selvittämään?


Kysyin jo syksyllä. Kuulema pysäköintivyöhykkeistä päättää KSV, vaikka muuten kadunvarsipysäköintiasiat kuuluvat HKR:lle. Täytyy koittaa etsiä tästä oikeasti vastaava virkamies jostain.




> Oikea ratkaisu olisi kiikuttaa paikalle pysäköintikieltomerkit ja vaikka sitten niiden alle hinausta kuvaava lisäkilpi, että väärinpysäköijä ymmärtää, millaiset seuraukset väärinpysäköinnillä voi olla.


Liikennemerkkien paikoista vastaa KSV, ja HKR voi käyttää ainoastaan niitä siirtokehoituksia, ja työmaajärjesteljyn edellyttämiä väliaikaisia merkintöjä. Tai tämä on nykyinen käytäntö. Varmasti tätä voisi muuttaa niin, että väliaikaisen pysäköintikiellon voi tarvittaessa ottaa käyttöön lumitilanteenkin takia.

----------


## 339-DF

KSV:n ja HKR:n rakkaudessa on vähän turhan monta ryppyä. Toivottavasti tämäkin ei ole yksi niistä.

Periaatteessa, jos tahtoa löytyy, KSV:n liikennesuunnittelupäällikkö voisi kai tehdä pysyvän päätöksen, jonka mukaan talvella raitiovaunukaduille asetetaan HKR:n toimesta pysäköintikiellot lumitilanteen niin edellyttäessä. Silloin pallo olisi kokonaan HKR:llä.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Periaatteessa, jos tahtoa löytyy, KSV:n liikennesuunnittelupäällikkö voisi kai tehdä pysyvän päätöksen, jonka mukaan talvella raitiovaunukaduille asetetaan HKR:n toimesta pysäköintikiellot lumitilanteen niin edellyttäessä. Silloin pallo olisi kokonaan HKR:llä.


Jotain tälläistä kävi itsellänikin mielessä. Uusi liikennesuunnittelupäällikkö aloittaa 1.2. eli ylihuomenna. Sitten täytyy tarttua asiaan.

----------


## teme

Jottei totuus unohtuisi, se oikea ratkaisu on että ne haitalliset paikat poistetaan rakenteellisesti ja pysyvästi. HSL:lle tulisi halvemmaksi vaikka maksaa korvaavat hallipaikat, ei niitä niin kovin paljoa ole.

----------


## Antero Alku

Eiköhän koko asiassa ole ensisijainen ongelma se, ettei tätä joukkoliikenteen tielle pysäköinnin ongelmaa oikeasti edes haluta ratkaista. Ja kun näin on, keksitään toinen toisensa perään selityksiä sille, miksi on muka mahdotonta tai lainvastaista hoitaa tämä ongelma.

Oikeastihan mikään ei ole mahdotonta ja ihminen säätä lait kuten halutaan. Puna-Khmerit säätivät lailla silmälaisen käytön ja omaisen kuoleman suremisen maanpetturuusrikoksiksi, siinä hyvää esimerkkiä laillisuudesta. Jos halutaan, lakiin kirjoitetaan että raitiovaunuja ja muuta joukkoliikennettä haittaava pysäköinti on rikos, jonka seuraamukset ovat esim. 500 euron virhemaksu ja ajoneuvon välitön siirto kunnan osoittamaan paikkaan sekä siirtokulujen korvausvelvollisuus. Sekä ajoneuvon omistusoikeuden siirtyminen kunnalle määritellyn ajan puitteissa. Ihan varmasti loppuu pysäköinti ratikan tielle, eikä siihen tarvita edes mittanauhaa.

Sama haluttomuus on taustalla siinä, kun sanotaan siirron olevan jotenkin vaikea ellei peräti mahdoton. Yksinkertaisin ratkaisu on kauhakuormaaja, jossa on haarukkatrukin aisat. Kuormaajia on talvisin töissä ympäri kaupunkia, joten lähellä on aina joku, ja sovituissa paikoissa on varattuna haarukka-aisoja. Aisat auton alustan alle, 1,5 metriä ylös ja metri sivulle sekä sitten alas ja vot, tämä auto ei ihan heti ole taas ratikan tiellä. Aikansa menee ennen kuin omistaja saa lapioiduksi kärrynsä kinoksen päältä liikkeelle. Alustan vauriot? Tuleehan niitä vaurioita kolaroidessakin. Autoliikenteessä on riskinsä, jotka voi välttää. Tässä tapauksessa olemalla pysäköimättä ratikan tielle.

Mutta kun ei haluta. Tänään se oli sanottu HS:n liikeennesuunnittelupäällikköhaastattelussa.



> Tämä on edelleen osa Helsingin nykyistä liikennesuunnittelua ja -politiikkaa: kaupunkia suunnitellaan niin, että jokaisella on mahdollisuus saada pysäköintipaikka.


Koska Helsingissä jokaisella on mahdollisuus elää ilman autoa ja muiden autoja?

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eiköhän koko asiassa ole ensisijainen ongelma se, ettei tätä joukkoliikenteen tielle pysäköinnin ongelmaa oikeasti edes haluta ratkaista. Ja kun näin on, keksitään toinen toisensa perään selityksiä sille, miksi on muka mahdotonta tai lainvastaista hoitaa tämä ongelma.
> 
> Oikeastihan mikään ei ole mahdotonta ja ihminen säätä lait kuten halutaan. Puna-Khmerit säätivät lailla silmälaisen käytön ja omaisen kuoleman suremisen maanpetturuusrikoksiksi, siinä hyvää esimerkkiä laillisuudesta. Jos halutaan, lakiin kirjoitetaan että raitiovaunuja ja muuta joukkoliikennettä haittaava pysäköinti on rikos, jonka seuraamukset ovat esim. 500 euron virhemaksu ja ajoneuvon välitön siirto kunnan osoittamaan paikkaan sekä siirtokulujen korvausvelvollisuus. Sekä ajoneuvon omistusoikeuden siirtyminen kunnalle määritellyn ajan puitteissa. Ihan varmasti loppuu pysäköinti ratikan tielle, eikä siihen tarvita edes mittanauhaa.


Eiköhän se syy ole se, että yksityisautolla on Suomen lainsäädännössä perustuslakia myöten kotiin verratavissa oleva yksityisyyden suoja tiealueella, ja muualla kuin tiealueella jokamiehenoikeuksiin verrattavissa olevat oikeudet. Siksi kukaan muu kuin laillistettu kunnallinen pysäköinninvalvoja tai poliisi ei saa koskea vieraisiin autoihin. Jos menet koskemaan ja siirrät toisen autoa sinut syytetään ilkivallasta, anastuksesta, kotirauhan rikkomisesta, ajoneuvon luvattomasta kuljettamisesta, mahdollisesti myös rattijuoppoudesta ja eläinsuojelurikoksesta ja seksuaalisesta häirinnästä jos oikein huono tuuri käy.

t. Rainer

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Jottei totuus unohtuisi, se oikea ratkaisu on että ne haitalliset paikat poistetaan rakenteellisesti ja pysyvästi. HSL:lle tulisi halvemmaksi vaikka maksaa korvaavat hallipaikat, ei niitä niin kovin paljoa ole.


Tästä olen kyllä samaa mieltä. Rakenteellisten ratkaisujen toteuttaminen ei tosin käy hetkessä, joten ei ole turhaa pohtia, miten asiaa nyt pitäisi hoitaa. Katutilan tulisi olla tosiaan niin rakennettu, että raitiotien tielle ei ainakaan vahingossa vaan pystyisi pysäköimään. Hyvä ratkaisu on kanttikiven käyttö: jos parkkipaikkoja on kiskon vieressä, niin niiden tulisi olla korotettuja katutasosta. Kesäaikaan auttaa jo sulkuviiva tai erilainen kiveys. Nykykäytäntö on sinällään ymmärrettävä, että ei se ole autoilijaltakaan kohtuuton oletus, että hänen ei tarvitse arvioida erikseen, jääkö auto raitiovaunun tielle vai ei, vaan jos kadunvarteen saa liikennemerkkien mukaan pysäköidä, niin silloin siihen voi pysäköidä.

Eli pitemmän päälle ongelma tulee ratkaista katutilan uudelleenrakentamisella. Mielellään samassa yhteydessä, kun raitiotien geometria, kaistajärjestelyt yms. modernisoidaan.

----------


## Compact

> ...Siksi kukaan muu kuin laillistettu kunnallinen pysäköinninvalvoja tai poliisi ei saa koskea vieraisiin autoihin. Jos menet koskemaan ja siirrät toisen autoa sinut syytetään ilkivallasta, anastuksesta, kotirauhan rikkomisesta, ajoneuvon luvattomasta kuljettamisesta, mahdollisesti myös rattijuoppoudesta ja eläinsuojelurikoksesta ja seksuaalisesta häirinnästä jos oikein huono tuuri käy...


Kyllä aina yksi ratikkaa haittaava rikollisesti pysäköity auto saadaan sivuun: http://vaunut.org/kuva/59741

----------


## risukasa

> Eiköhän se syy ole se, että yksityisautolla on Suomen lainsäädännössä perustuslakia myöten kotiin verratavissa oleva yksityisyyden suoja tiealueella, ja muualla kuin tiealueella jokamiehenoikeuksiin verrattavissa olevat oikeudet. Siksi kukaan muu kuin laillistettu kunnallinen pysäköinninvalvoja tai poliisi ei saa koskea vieraisiin autoihin.


HKL:llä on täysi oikeus siirtää esteitä pois radoiltaan ja H125:n (ex-H055) perustehtäviin kuuluvat väärin pysäköityjen autojen siirrot.

----------


## Jussi

> Eiköhän se syy ole se, että yksityisautolla on Suomen lainsäädännössä perustuslakia myöten kotiin verratavissa oleva yksityisyyden suoja tiealueella, ja muualla kuin tiealueella jokamiehenoikeuksiin verrattavissa olevat oikeudet.


Muiden omistamilla maille (tiealuiden ulkopuolella) moottoriajoneuvoilla ei lähtökohtaisesti ole mitään asiaa. Jokamiehen oikeudet löytyy esim. tuolta: http://www.ymparisto.fi/default.asp?contentid=390528&lan=FI




> Saat:
> liikkua jalan, hiihtäen tai pyöräillen luonnossa muualla kuin pihamaalla sekä muilla kuin sellaisilla pelloilla, niityillä tai istutuksilla, jotka voivat vahingoittua kulkemisesta;...
> Et saa:
> ...
> ajaa moottoriajoneuvolla maastossa ilman maanomistajan lupaa

----------


## late-

> Eiköhän se syy ole se, että yksityisautolla on Suomen lainsäädännössä perustuslakia myöten kotiin verratavissa oleva yksityisyyden suoja tiealueella


Ei ole. Suomessa on kuitenkin yleisesti voimassa omaisuuden suoja, joten toisten omaisuuteen kajoamiseen liittyy aina rajoituksia.

----------


## hmikko

Hesari kirjoittaa: "Helsinki ottaa rengaslukot käyttöön"

http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...Kboksi_news_p4

----------

